# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] LG L207WT-PF Οθονη Μαυρη

## gg4a

Καλησπερα εχω την παρακατω οθονη LG L207WT-PF η οποια η μιση ειναι Μαυρη και η αλλη μιση εχει χαλια χρωματα.

0-02-05-0731bde0e9162564c507aa6d9ee2e4e0dd15a1f82a46f0a3959a835aaa5c4440_full.jpg

Ελεγξα το flex της οθονης πατωντας το δεν διαπιστωσα καποια αλλαγη μηπως εχει ξεκολληση,ουτε ειδα κατι καμμενο.
παταω το POWER να ανοιξει και δουλευει κανονικα μονο μαυρη ειναι η μιση οθονη
ανεβαζω φωτο.

0-02-05-67f7654b5f101f408b8b26c372182c8e61a9e25a3cfa99f66ddb58d61d0516b3_full.jpg

ευχαριστω.

----------


## GeorgeZ

Μοιάζει με πρόβλημα panel (tab).
Ποιό panel φοράει;

----------


## gg4a

0-02-05-fdfe13157a8fb9d0c6a4196caeb7faef4d1cb463763546caace662028d76c40b_full.jpg

Αυτο ειναι το μοντελο.
εγω υποψιαζομαι αυτην την καρτα.
0-02-05-67f7654b5f101f408b8b26c372182c8e61a9e25a3cfa99f66ddb58d61d0516b3_full.jpg

0-02-05-f7dac8c706dc622708a25c067a4eb934c8489a86bfd6428692363efdb0b251ec_full.jpg

----------


## GeorgeZ

Δοκίμασες να κουνήσεις τα flex cable της οθόνης (από t-con στο γυαλί);
Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι είναι πρόβλημα πάνω στο panel.

----------

angel_grig (24-03-17)

----------


## gg4a

ναι το κουνησα με ανοιχτη οθονη και δεν εκανε το παραμικρο ωστε να με βαλει σε υποψια οτι ειναι αυτο.

----------


## gg4a

Τελικα ειχες απολυτο δικιο.
πατωντας ολα τα flex σιγα σιγα εφτιαξε.
thanks.

----------

